# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الملك يأمر بإجراء انتخابات نيابية مبكرة

## العالي عالي

*إرادة ملكية بحل البرلمان.. ومصير الحكومة يتقرر خلال أيام*

دعت إرادة ملكية سامية صدرت مساء أمس إلى إجراء انتخابات نيابية مبكرة، فيما قضت إرادة ملكية أخرى بحل مجلس النواب الخامس عشر اعتبارا من اليوم، بعد أن أمضى عامين من عمره. 
وتأتي إلارادة الملكية عشية افتتاح أعمال الدورة العادية الثالثة لمجلس النواب الخامس عشر (المنحل)، التي كانت مقررة دستوريا يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.

وجاء في نص الإرادة الملكية بحل مجلس النواب، "نحن عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، بمقتضى الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (34) من الدستور، نأمر بما هو آت: يحل مجلس النواب اعتبارا من يوم الثلاثاء الواقع في الرابع والعشرين من شهر تشرين الثاني سنة 2009".

كما جاء نص الإرادة الملكية المتعلقة بالدعوة لإجراء انتخابات المجلس "نحن عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، بمقتضى الفقرة الأولى من المادة (34/1) من الدستور، نأمر بإجراء الانتخابات النيابية لمجلس النواب وفق أحكام القانون".

الحكومة، أكدت على لسان وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف أنها ستعمل على تنفيذ ما ورد في الإرادة الملكية فورا، وستقوم بتنفيذ مضمونها وتحديدا ما يتعلق بالانتخابات المقبلة. 

واضاف الشريف في تصريحات إلى "الغد" أن تأكيد جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني على إجراء الانتخابات مبكرة يؤشر إلى "أننا في هذا الوطن دولة قانون ومؤسسات، وأن القيادة السياسية حريصة كل الحرص على الديمقراطية وتكريسها واعتبارها نهج حياة".

وردا على سؤال حول إن كانت الانتخابات المقبلة ستجري وفق قانون الانتخاب الحالي (الصوت الواحد)، قال الشريف "من المبكر الجواب على هذا السؤال، وستكون الرؤية أوضح وأشمل خلال الأيام المقبلة".

وفيما يرى رئيس وزراء سابق، فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، أن ما ورد في الإرادة الملكية يعني أن الانتخابات المبكرة ستكون في الشهور الأربعة المقبلة، وتوقع وزير عامل في الحكومة الحالية أن يكون هناك قانون انتحاب مؤقت جديد يتم بموجبه إجراء الانتخابات المقبلة.

وتوقع الوزير عينه أن يشهد قانون الانتخاب المقبل تعديلا نوعيا، لكنه فضل التريث في الإفصاح عما يدور فيما أسماه "مطبخ صناعة القرار" في الحكومة. وقال "الحكومة ستشرع قريبا في بحث التعديلات المرتقبة على قانون الانتخاب".

يشار إلى أن هذه هي المرة الثانية التي يُحلّ فيها مجلس النواب منذ العام 1999، وكانت الاولى في العام 2001 عندما صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بحل مجلس النواب الثالث عشر.

إلى ذلك، أكد سياسيون أن ضعف أداء مجلس النواب بشقيه التشريعي والرقابي، كان من أهم أسباب صدور الإرادة الملكية السامية بحله، متوقعين إجراء الانتخابات المقبلة وفق قانون جديد. وفي الوقت الذي اختلفوا فيه إن كان القانون الجديد سينص على تمثيل للأحزاب أم لا، ذهب غالبيتهم إلى تأكيد بقاء مبدأ الصوت الواحد.

ورجحوا في تصريحات إلى "الغد" أن "تشهد الفترة المقبلة جملة من التغييرات تشمل الحكومة"، متوقعين أن يتبع قرار حل مجلس النواب قرار برحيل الحكومة بعد عطلة عيد الاضحى، وهو الأمر الذي رجّحته أيضا مصادر مطلعة في حديثها إلى "الغد" بقولها إن "الأيام القليلة المقبلة ستكون حاسمة تجاه مصير حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي".

إلا أن وزراء في حكومة الذهبي أكدوا إلى "الغد" أنهم ماضون في عملهم، وأن جلسة مجلس الوزراء التي ستنعقد اليوم الثلاثاء، بحسب ما أبلغهم الذهبي "ستخصص الجزء الأكبر منها للبحث في تكليف جلالة الملك بإجراء انتخابات مبكرة".

غير أن حلّ مجلس النواب بدا كما لو أنه فاجأ عددا من الوزراء الذين اعتبره بعضهم، خلال اتصالات مع "الغد"، مقدمة لرحيل الحكومة.   

وفي المقابل رحج محلل سياسي، فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، أن يعهد جلالة الملك للرئيس الذهبي "بتشكيل حكومة جديدة تجري الانتخابات، ومن ثم تغادر".

----------

